# Footing Drain and filter fabric placement



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm doing some work to my house. We excavated the exterior to ledge and have poured a one sided footing and foundation wall up against the stone foundation. The ledge is not pitched great so I will get what I can for a footing drain in. What I'm wondering though is how to lay the filter fabric. In some spots the trench is really narrow and the pipe will be close to the trench wall. The pipe is going to be hard to ledge in some spots to pick up as much water as possible. Im thinking about laying filter fabric right on the ledge and running it up the trench wall and then sprinkling crushed stone down, laying pipe, more crushed stone (12" at least) and then folding the filter fabric over that stone and adding an additional piece if the other doesn't make it. Does this sound good or am I risking clogging the pipe by putting the fabric so close? I am using sch. 30 4"PVC. I can also sleeve the pipe in filter fabric then cover it with stone and then put fabric over the main portion of stone. I just haven't had this situation with the trench walls being so close to the pipe. Thanks, Nick. I can get pics if it would help.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Morning Wood said:


> Im thinking about laying filter fabric right on the ledge and running it up the trench wall and then sprinkling crushed stone down, laying pipe, more crushed stone (12" at least) and then folding the filter fabric over that stone and adding an additional piece if the other doesn't make it..... Thanks, Nick. I can get pics if it would help.


That method would make an excellent drain tile installation. I see no issues at all.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

tgeb said:


> That method would make an excellent drain tile installation. I see no issues at all.


You're probably done by now, but I agree that would work. I generally put sock around around the perforated as well.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> You're probably done by now, but I agree that would work. I generally put sock around around the perforated as well.


I should be done, but just got the one sided wall poured today. I do have a sock, but I'm using schedule 30 PVC so it could be a PIA to run it over the pipe. I'll have to slide it on over every 10' length for about 78'. Brutal. First though, I have to dig out all soup that fell into the trench with all this rain we have had


----------

